# Yellow & White Birch Logs



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

Heres my weekend haul of Birch Logs. This stuff grows like weeds on my woodlot in Northern Vermont and I needed to thin it out (only got to a small protion of what needs to be done).
A Client took 75 pieces 3-4" thk for her projects and I finally got the motivation to build 
the Log Furniture thats been rattlin around my brain for 10+ yrs.


----------



## Beeguy (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice load, should make a fair amount of rustic furniture.

I grew up in east central PA really close to where I-80 and I-81 meet. It was also an area that is in the coal region so strip mines were common. The first tree to grow, and sometimes in nothing but subsoil, waswhite birch. I moved just 50 miles south and off the mountains (near I-78) and these trees are no where to be found. I was curious about this for many years then I think I found the answer. Where I am now is one USDA growing zone warmer and that difference in temperature is enough to keep the trees from reproducing here. They will grow if transplanted but do not spread.


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

Yeah I hear ya on the zones. Where I live in W. Mass in the mountians its Zone 5 and we have some growing. 
These were growing in Zone 3 and grow like weeds. These were harvested along the roadway on the way in to camp (were the CampD comes from). They have to be thinned as winter storms take a toll on them.


----------

